# Ford transit mobile dog grooming van for sale



## Kris Blake (Oct 21, 2018)

Mobile dog grooming van/business for sale,
Ready to go, professionaly converted in very good condition.
Comes with all grooming accessories, clippers, etc(professional ones not cheap crap)
Van has 12 months Mot and is in good condition. Recently re sprayed.
Please email or call [email protected] 07490003666
Pics on gumtree


----------

